# css trio tl enclosure



## mkvdubstyle (May 12, 2010)

Hello all:

I'm in the planning phases of building two trio12 transmission line subs.

I found the design on creativesound.ca's website in the documentation section and I am very interested by them. 

Has anyone on the forum built one yet? 

My main purpose would be for home theatre (90%), and occasional 2 channel listening (remaining 10%).

I would be using a crown xls1000 drivecore amp in stereo mode to power them as well as some sort of room equalization. It's a toss up between minidsp and the behringer feedback destroyer. 

I was planning on building them from mdf, as where I am its cheap and easy to find.

Does anyone have any suggestions for this build? 

Any advice to a newcomer to tl enclosures would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

As far as I'm aware you would be the first on this forum to build TRIO12 TL's. The design looks simple enough, of course attention to details is a must.


----------



## mkvdubstyle (May 12, 2010)

I was thinking that the design looked fairly simple as well. From the research I've done one tl's as long as I stick with the dimensions and keep the folds true to the design it will be all good. 

They look as though they will play fairly low and are fairly sensitive. I'm thinking two of them will give good headroom and fill my listening space with sound.

I'm contemplating taking the print to a cabinet maker and having the panels made and I would handle the final assembly. 

What would you recommend to power two trio12's?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It would be best if you contact Bob at CSS for the power handling requirements of the TRIO12 in a TL application.


----------



## mkvdubstyle (May 12, 2010)

Hi Mike:

I emailed Bob this morning, he recommended Baltic birch, or something of comparable quality for the build material, and confirmed that the amp would be adequate.

When I have a moment I will make a Google sketch of the enclosure, from what I understand it can make a cut sheet as well which will help because as everyone knows BB is not cheap. Living in the greater Toronto area a full 5 x 10 sheet is about $170.00 so I want to make sure to make good use of the material. Once it is done and I hit the threshold I'll post the drawing for any comments and feedback.

I am looking forward to the build, but I am wondering if I should add feet to the bottom of the enclosure. I am also thinking through what kind of finish. Half of my furniture has a black finish and the other half is a mahogany finish....BB is too nice to cover up with paint or veneer.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Feet as in legs under the cabinet?


----------



## mkvdubstyle (May 12, 2010)

Not legs but they are feet in the shape of a spike. They look like they would do a good job on carpet and some even have a flat surface instead of a spike so that you can use on a hardwood floor.

Sent from my HTC Panache using HT Shack


----------



## bengha (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking forward to see how this project goes on!!


----------



## mkvdubstyle (May 12, 2010)

I'm looking for a cabinet maker that can cut or is willing to cut the panels out for me. I figured by the time I buy the materials and cut it myself the price difference may not be that much. Once I get the panels i'll start the build. 

Worse comes to worse i'll build it out of mdf...that is easy for me to find and handle in the garage. I can handle making mistakes with mdf. BB is expensive, here in the GTA its about $160 a sheet and mdf is only $45.

Sent from my HTC Panache using HT Shack


----------



## mkvdubstyle (May 12, 2010)

Hi all:

Just an update; I found a cabinet maker and I'm going to see him tonight with the drawing. With some luck we can agree on a price and he can cut the panels with a mitre edge so I can mitre joint the sides top and bottom. That would give the glue more surface area to bond and make it a stronger joint. I may just stain the ply with a nice finish depending on the look of the stock. 

There is a music store in the GTA called long and mcquade, they have a sale on their rental gear. Yorkvile ap2020 power amps will be going for about $400....they retail for just shy of $1100 and make good workhorses for moving cones. The purchase also depends on the condition of the amps. 

I may just go with a behringer inuke....class d topology is what I've been using for the last 10+ years in my vehicles for sub duties. Plus I like the dsp feature of the inuke.

Anyway powering it is not the most important issue at hand. I need the cabinet before anything else takes place. Sub has been ordered and have to pick up some hurricane nuts and Allen screws to hold it in place from home depot.

Sent from my HTC Panache using HT Shack


----------

